# Prefab Metal Buildings Referrals



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Were looking to do a 50 X 50 metal building at the ranch. Does anyone have any recommendations for companies? I recently looked into Gatorback Carports anyone deal with them before?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

*building*

call eric and gorilla steel in porter....tell him Shannon sent you ... talk to eric ..please----he will give you a good deal


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

rustyhook1973 said:


> call eric and gorilla steel in porter....tell him Shannon sent you ... talk to eric ..please----he will give you a good deal


Thanks. I do not see a website but I think I found the number.


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

I've built 5 from Mueller 
Complete kits
Great buildings
Www.muellerinc.com


----------

